#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  portas do provedor

## Gustavo Santiago Fra

Olá a todos,

Alguém tem uma lista de portas que pode ser bloqueada sem alterar o uso diário dos meus clientes?.

Gostaria de diminuir minha dor de cabeça... pois muitos roteadores de clientes estão com o dns trocado, ou algo do gênero, quais portas são costumeiramente usadas para estes ataques ou outras invasões e vírus que se eu bloquear não afeta meus clientes e pode me dar uma tranquilidade maior.

----------


## csjuniormga

Isto depende de você, mas basicamente eu fecho a entrada para o roteador de portas abaixo de 1023 inclusive e também fecho a saída para a porta 25, tudo TCP e UDP.
Controle também o ICMP de entrada e saída para os teus clientes mas não negue tudo pois o ICMP é muito importante para asanidade deveria rede.
Por último ter um servidor de consultas ao DNS local é importante e ajuda a manter sua rede sobre controle. Ele deve atender somente requisições dos teus clientes.

----------


## Gustavo Santiago Fra

Sim tenho um DNS local com as sugestões feitas, tbm tenho controle de ping, não nego todos..., estou bloqueando estas portas (21,22,23,84,135,445,514,513,515,135-139), porem continuo com problema de troca de dns no roteador do cliente.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Sim tenho um DNS local com as sugestões feitas, tbm tenho controle de ping, não nego todos..., estou bloqueando estas portas (21,22,23,84,135,445,514,513,515,135-139), porem continuo com problema de troca de dns no roteador do cliente.


Esse tipo de virus pode se instalar de 2 maneiras:
- Conexão direta com o roteador
OU
- Algum computador da rede do cliente está infectado, e a partir do computador, esse virus efetua as modificações no roteador.

Então simplesmente bloqueando as portas de entrada não resolve todos os problemas.

Leia mais:
https://www.techtudo.com.br/noticias...-sintomas.html

----------

